# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  سؤال موجهه للمتواجدين في بريطانيا ؟ماهي افضل شركه وساطه؟ذات سمعه طيبه بين البريطانين  هذا القسم برعاية    الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## adsl

السلا م عليكم
سؤال موجهه للمتواجدين في بريطانيا ؟ماهي افضل شركه وساطه (فوركس)؟ذات سمعه طيبه بين البريطانين انفسهم

----------


## basma_2008

بص انا هقولك رأيي صحيح انا مش في بريطانيا بس اعرف ناس هناك في شركة اسمها IFCMATKETS شركة بريطانية محترمة جدااا جدااا ولم يصدر منها اي شكوة ومسجلة في NFA و تتعامل مع البنوك الألكترونية كمان واقل شئ للأستثمار 1$ وده طبعا من خلال الأيداع بالبنوك الألكترونية اما البنوك العادية فأقل شئ 100$ و الشركة لها فرع عربي وبها خدمة عملاء للعرب كما ان برنامج التداول الخاص بها مميز جداا جداا وسهل الأستخدام يمكنك سحب الأموال من خلال البرنامج نفسه ويتم خصم المبلغ المراد سحبه في نفس اللحظة من خلال سحبك

----------


## adsl

شاكر لك على مشاركتك BASMA  لكن هل لديهم حسابات اسلاميه

----------


## basma_2008

> شاكر لك على مشاركتك BASMA لكن هل لديهم حسابات اسلاميه

  نعم يتوفر لديهم حسابات اسلامية ولكن عليك بطلب ذلك عند فتح الحساب وارسال هويتك

----------


## أبو جوان

> بص انا هقولك رأيي صحيح انا مش في بريطانيا بس اعرف ناس هناك في شركة اسمها IFCMATKETS شركة بريطانية محترمة جدااا جدااا ولم يصدر منها اي شكوة ومسجلة في NFA و تتعامل مع البنوك الألكترونية كمان واقل شئ للأستثمار 1$ وده طبعا من خلال الأيداع بالبنوك الألكترونية اما البنوك العادية فأقل شئ 100$ و الشركة لها فرع عربي وبها خدمة عملاء للعرب كما ان برنامج التداول الخاص بها مميز جداا جداا وسهل الأستخدام يمكنك سحب الأموال من خلال البرنامج نفسه ويتم خصم المبلغ المراد سحبه في نفس اللحظة من خلال سحبك

  :AA: 
اختي العزيزة
ifcmaTkets  :Big Grin: 
شركة بريطانية  :Yikes3:  وكمان محترمة جداً  :Ongue: 
يا لهوي ، وكمان مسجلة في الـ NFA 
اي العز ده كلو  :Noco:

----------


## [email protected]

> بص انا هقولك رأيي صحيح انا مش في بريطانيا بس اعرف ناس هناك في شركة اسمها IFCMATKETS شركة بريطانية محترمة جدااا جدااا ولم يصدر منها اي شكوة ومسجلة في NFA و تتعامل مع البنوك الألكترونية كمان واقل شئ للأستثمار 1$ وده طبعا من خلال الأيداع بالبنوك الألكترونية اما البنوك العادية فأقل شئ 100$ و الشركة لها فرع عربي وبها خدمة عملاء للعرب كما ان برنامج التداول الخاص بها مميز جداا جداا وسهل الأستخدام يمكنك سحب الأموال من خلال البرنامج نفسه ويتم خصم المبلغ المراد سحبه في نفس اللحظة من خلال سحبك

  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t72041.html   :Noco:  :Noco:  :Noco:  :Noco:  :Noco:  :Noco:  :Noco:  :Noco:

----------


## Kuwait

:Regular Smile:  
على طول .. وضعتوا رابط المنتدى  
هوه: 
شخص واحد وقال انها شركة فيها نصب واحتيال 
والكثير قال عنها شركة ممتازة ..!!

----------


## أبو محمد.

السلام عليكم مارايكم بشركة activ trades   البريطانية ارجوا ممن يعرف عنها اي معلومة ان يخبرنا 
وبارك الله فيكم

----------

